# Breeder of the Pack/Goldendoodles



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Breeder of the Pack | Breeder of the Pack: Share your thoughts

Animal Planet are planning on featuring a breeder of goldendoodles on their "Breeder of the Pack" show.

Please support the breeders who are trying to preserve and improve golden retrievers by making a comment to Animal Planet.

While reputable breeders do various testing to reduce the risk for genetic issues, breeders of the designer breeds do none! This testing and showing their dogs to ensure that they conform to breed standards, and participating in various other training costs lots of $$$$$. Breeders of designers dogs, including goldendoodles do no such trialling but just pocket the $$$$$. 

It's time that we spoke out & tell breeders of these designer breeds that they are just mutts. Please go onto the sight & have your say!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

My response is "awaiting approval." This is hardly the first time AP has chosen to promote "designer dogs." They did one of those Dogs 101 shows on doodles a little while ago too. One would have thought they'd think better of it after the comments they received from that show. Unfortunately for them, like doodle breeders, it's all about the bottom line... make that lining their wallet.

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

UGH. 

"Pick a Puppy" here in Canada has also featured GoldenDoodle "breeders" - and even let it go when a breeder talked about how the mixes were healthier than pure Goldens. Though nothing about clearances or anything health-related at all for the doodles. I went straight to CMT's website, but found no place to send a comment, either to the network, or to the individual show.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Disgusting!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Mine is awaiting approval too.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Did anyone look at the breeder referenced? So sad--

Goldendoodles


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

This infuriates me. They try to come off as they are better than any pure bred out there... bet they won't advertise when people complain that the pups have severe health issues after a few years.

I was looking at the website and what in the heck is this??? bernedoodles  I have never seen these before and I would be scared to see what an adult one looks like... note that the breeder says "we have been waiting for tri coloured standards for a long time" meaning they keep pumping out puppies until they get the ones they want. :yuck:


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

GoldenSail said:


> Did anyone look at the breeder referenced? So sad--
> 
> Goldendoodles


Wowzers! Look at all those girls she has.. and most have just prelims done.. and why is she keeping the goldendoodles?? thought she was just doing the f1 crosses.. yikes..minigoldendoodles..bernesedoodles.. c'mon on now people..


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

She wants $6500 for a 3 year old Berner with breeding rights. This is crazy.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I could get a REALLY NICE horse for that; show ring ready! What a sad racket they are in.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

http://www.englishgoldenretrievers.com/ SwissRidge Kennels

http://swissridgekennels.homestead.com/

http://www.swissridgegoldendoodles.com/

According to the comments section SwissRidge kennels is the kennel that will be on the show. Looking up on google the above websites are all for the same SwissRidge kennel.

If that is the case this kennel wouldn't be following the code of ethics for the Golden Retriever Club of Canada.


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

what is really disgusting aside from every dog having prelims (no finals) and the hearts done mostly by a practitioner. If you look at Carrie (on of their females) and Enya, they posted the same eye clearance for BOTH of them, with the same name........so they are clearly forging one of their health clearances. That is one of the most sick things I've seen. Clearly AP, doesn't do very much research for their shows, this is destroying their credibility IMO.

They also uploaded a "females"(as the male/female block is filled in as a female) eye clearance for their Canadian champion stud......this sort of thing makes me mad, as the average person would NOT notice that. On top of the fact that the Canadian champion is apparently 27 inches tall and 110lbs!!!! seriously I hope not, or my respect for a canadian champion will be gone.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

GoldenSail said:


> Did anyone look at the breeder referenced? So sad--
> 
> Goldendoodles



Wow and the male berner she has up for sale on 'older dogs' is $3500 and has a good hip rating which is 'very rare for a bernease mountain dog'


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I have a close friend who has two Goldendoodles. She adores those two dogs and firmly believes they are the best. I don't find them particularly wonderful.

Personally I find it odd that people are paying for mixed breed dogs but it seems to appeal to a lot of them for different reasons. A lot of people are scared by all the stories about the genetic problems of purebreds; some are put off by the "eliteness" of having a purebred. A lot of people at the dog park go out of their way to tell anyone who will listen about how they got their purebred dog from a rescue group. As if buying from a breeder is a bad thing.

With all that said, most breeds recognized as breeds today resulted from a breeder somewhere combining different dogs to achieve a desired result. Most of us know the history of Goldens and what other breeds went into their makeup. There aren't all that many truly ancient breeds. 

To play devil's advocate, who are we to judge?


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Wow, sad they would promote it.


----------



## ragtym (Feb 3, 2008)

Just an FYI - the "American Champion" sire she calls "Catch A Falling Star" is this dog: Pedigree: Laurell's Catch A Falling Star

According to AKC, he has ZERO points towards his Championship. He used to be owned by a guy who called his breeding program "Champion Golden Retrievers"

BTW, she is in violation of the CKC's by-laws by breeding mixes:


> That they shall not engage in the breeding, buying or selling of dogs that are not purebred, unless such activity is consistent with the Objects of the Club and has received the prior approval of the Board;


That's from section 7.2 of the CKC By-Laws. A complaint can be filed but for non-members of the CKC, it's about $300 canadian.


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Just saw this thread. Ya I gave them a piece of my mind alright, it's also awaiting approval!! Thanks for posting Gwen.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Yikes. Am I the only one who sees a lot of overweight female goldens on her website? No way they are the weights she is saying. Sad that people get duped into the hype. I have yet to meet a doodle with decent temperment. We only see the nut jobs in our classes. People love those doodles though. They seem to get lots of attention when I do see them out. I will never understand the craze....


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Our local shelter has a doodle bred by a local vet who was surrendered bc of mass allergies - and they won't take it back or take responsibility for it. grrrrrrr.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Phillyfisher said:


> Yikes. Am I the only one who sees a lot of overweight female goldens on her website? No way they are the weights she is saying. Sad that people get duped into the hype. I have yet to meet a doodle with decent temperment. We only see the nut jobs in our classes. People love those doodles though. They seem to get lots of attention when I do see them out. I will never understand the craze....


Nope. I saw a lot of fat dogs. I even remembering her mentioning how at least one of her goldens was a perfect show dog with highly desired conformation.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Yesterday we did photos with Santa at the pet store. Joey, 19 month pure bred golden was crazy yes but that was because he knew everyone there and santa was just so exciting! Also he has been coming to that store and running around since he was a pup. Now he was on leash it was different for him. When we go to a different store he is the most well behaved dog ever. This store is like his 'home' though, so he was mr. crazy pants. Yesterday we had 5 doodles come in. They were INSANEEEEEEEEEE. I know photos with santa are extra exciting, but these dogs ive seen before and they are just giant (most of them are huge) hairy jumping whining beasts. I have yet to see one come in who is calm and relaxed or anything like that.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

GoldenSail said:


> Nope. I saw a lot of fat dogs. I even remembering her mentioning how at least one of her goldens was a perfect show dog with highly desired conformation.


I would think a reputable breeder would at least keep their dogs at a healthy weight. But since most people we meet think goldens are 100 pound dogs, she probably has found that her buyers see her dogs as perfect. :doh:


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Jamm said:


> Yesterday we did photos with Santa at the pet store. Joey, 19 month pure bred golden was crazy yes but that was because he knew everyone there and santa was just so exciting! Also he has been coming to that store and running around since he was a pup. Now he was on leash it was different for him. When we go to a different store he is the most well behaved dog ever. This store is like his 'home' though, so he was mr. crazy pants. Yesterday we had 5 doodles come in. They were INSANEEEEEEEEEE. I know photos with santa are extra exciting, but these dogs ive seen before and they are just giant (most of them are huge) hairy jumping whining beasts. I have yet to see one come in who is calm and relaxed or anything like that.


I too have only seen really big Doodles who are very ... wrangy.... at first I thought maybe it was just a couple of isolated dogs who weren't trained well but it seems that isn't the case.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'll definitely make a comment. There are far too many animals in shelters being euthanized weekly without people purposely doing the so called designer breedings such as the Doodles-this is so very very sad and so wrong IMO.


----------

